# WTB longines



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

*WTB longines*


View Advert


I quite fancy a longines conquest/hydroconquest chronograph .

If anybody is fed up with theirs(unlikely I know)




*Advertiser*




Pete wilding



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

